# I Get Very Stressed Out Very Easily, and Cannot Be as Productive as Other People...



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Just wondering why I'm like this... because I have a job, and go to school, and live with a family who doesn't know what the word "quiet" means. :sad: Although my time management skills have gotten very good as of late (I'm able to get everything done and what not)... I still can't shake the feeling of feeling so very stressed out, by doing just one errand/chore, or going to work for several hours and not have enough energy to work on my college homework. :sad:

How can I de-stress myself? I want to do a lot more things that I can fit in a single day, but the truth is, I can only handle one or two 'responsibilities' in a day before I throw my hands up and have the rest of my day trying to unwind myself.

How do you relax, unwind, and de-stress? I just want to get more done, but it's so hard...


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

some things that help me...i get stressed out often, so i know what you feel like...

are you getting enough alone time? being an introvert and not getting enough alone time stresses me out and i get overwhelmingly emotional and irritable if it goes on for months on end. sometimes it helps to take a day away from all the responsibilities, away from even the area where you live...getting in a new environment, away from the stress and everything that reminds you of it, catching up on sleep, and just being alone in quietness, doing something you love, by yourself, can help. and when you get back, you'll be likely to get more done in one day than you had been able to get done in two days before, just because you are relaxed, refreshed, and better able to face the world again.

do you exercise? exercise relieves stress, if you don't push yourself too hard or too long. it might help to take an unrushed walk or bike ride after you get home from work, before you start everything else.

do you eat chocolate? i'm not talking about losing control and eating too much chocolate, but when i feel exceptionally emotional due to stress or even PMS, i've found that eating _one_ little square of dark chocolate actually helps me feel better. 

do you find yourself often not getting enough sleep, and drinking a lot of coffee to make up for it? that's only natural when you're trying to juggle college classes and a job, and when your To Do list extends longer than your energy. doing this, or even just pushing yourself too hard, long-term, causes your body to repeatedly go through its stress response, which eventually wears down its stress-managing capabilities...and you can end up feeling the way you are feeling, after a while. coffee can deprive your body of magnesium (since it flushes it out of your body), so you can end up magnesium-deficient. sometimes taking magnesium-calcium or adding more of both minerals to your diet, while cutting back on coffee, can help. these are nerve-relaxing minerals that every human body needs for proper functioning; just make sure magnesium and calcium are taken together, because your body has to keep them in a certain balance to one another. they will take away the 'my nerves are frazzled and i can't relax, i'm too stressed, i get annoyed too easily or snap at people, and my muscles are tight' feelings. it really works for me. i take it before bed and wake up in the morning feeling relaxed, like the world is a much better place.

i hope this helps.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

seastallion said:


> some things that help me...i get stressed out often, so i know what you feel like...
> 
> are you getting enough alone time? being an introvert and not getting enough alone time stresses me out and i get emotional and irritable if it goes on for months on end. sometimes it helps to take a day away from all the responsibilities, away from even the area where you live...getting in a new environment, away from the stress and everything that reminds you of it, catching up on sleep, and just being alone in quietness, doing something you love, by yourself, can help. and when you get back, you'll be likely to get more done in one day than you had been able to get done in two days before, just because you are relaxed, refreshed, and better able to face the world again.
> 
> ...


I actually set aside a special day this upcoming Friday to be my "Introvert Day", where I do absolutely nothing but stay in my room and do introverted related activites, like catching up on some reading, writing, maybe watch a movie or two (or three lol), catch the morning news, maybe take a nap, etc...I know it's not exciting, but notice how I said nothing about even coming online to chat with others. Friday will be the day where I'll just not talk to anybody, _period._ (Unless an emergency happened or something.)

I love chocolate! I would like to buy myself some dark chocolate, but I don't know which ones are the good ones... :/

Everything else you wrote makes perfect sense, and I'll keep those in mind. I'm sure you have a lot on your plate too.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

ForsakenMe said:


> I actually set aside a special day this upcoming Friday to be my "Introvert Day", where I do absolutely nothing but stay in my room and do introverted related activites, like catching up on some reading, writing, maybe watch a movie or two (or three lol), catch the morning news, maybe take a nap, etc...I know it's not exciting, but notice how I said nothing about even coming online to chat with others. Friday will be the day where I'll just not talk to anybody, _period._ (Unless an emergency happened or something.)


yay!!! awesome idea!  



> I love chocolate! I would like to buy myself some dark chocolate, but I don't know which ones are the good ones... :/


not sure which ones you'll like...my favorite is Dove chocolate - the little individually wrapped ones...Godiva is even better, but really expensive...some people really like Ghirardelli (not my favorite though) ~ any kind with high cacao content will have the same effect though, so you could try out different kinds and see which one you like best!!


----------



## Matthew Hartmann (Oct 6, 2011)

I know exactly how you're feeling. I'm in the thick of trying to revise my Master's thesis and I'm so stressed out all the time. Going to the gym helps me out a lot! Good luck!


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

The best thing I've found is to dedicate at least 1 hour a day to having 'quiet time' by yourself. Set a time and drop everything and go be relaxed for that period, then you can come back feeling refreshed. In the hour, you should try to avoid stimulating stuff like TV or computers and maybe just read or listen to gentle music.

Everyone needs a bit of quiet time, so don't worry about getting stressed when you get stressed without it


----------

